# Anybody familiar with Coral Beauty Angelfish?



## sig

I got it in SUV on Saturday and it is currently in quarantine tank. Sunday and Monday evenings it is getting white dotes on the body and fines. It looks like ich. During a day everything is perfect

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## marblerye

beautiful fish. depending on your size tank and the fish you currently have, dwarf angelfish can be sort of aggressive. keep an eye on your corals as well as some people have reported angelfish like to nip at soft corals and LPS. I've got a dwarf flame angelfish and as long as i keep it fed really well it leaves all corals alone. white spots are indeed, marine ich and because it's in the evenings maybe the temp or pH swings are stressing it out. try to keep things as stable as possible but time will tell because afterall it's only been a few days. 

it's a really good thing you quarantined after you brought it home because it would potentially wreak havoc on your display tank. make sure you feed it a very good diet so it can build its immune system to fight off the disease naturally. read up on some people's methods of treating marine ich; i've found freshwater dips can work wonders. just don't rush and do this too soon because it does stress the fish out which can weaken the immune system a bit and render it counter-productive.


----------



## sig

thanks man

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## caker_chris

I had one until I lost him to ick. The one I had was a beautiful fish wasn't aggressive and I never caught him nipping at any corals. Loves meaty and seaweed, although he did perfer the meaty it seemed.


----------



## j3tang

caker_chris said:


> I had one until I lost him to ick. The one I had was a beautiful fish wasn't aggressive and I never caught him nipping at any corals. Loves meaty and seaweed, although he did perfer the meaty it seemed.


+1

Exactly as above, I got mine from SUM as well.

edit:
I will add that when the fish entered the tank it ate up all my hair algae on the rocks. It cleaned it all up within 24-36 hours. Then, it wouldn't eat anything I fed it. maybe 3 or 4 days later of not eating, it probably was starving and slowly took to eating the stuff I tried to feed it. After that, it started eating whatever I threw into the tank. It's definitely a beauty, but I no longer have it as I lost it to marine ich


----------



## 50seven

Yes, Coral Beauty do seem to be less aggressive. Mine took a while to get used to the tank and brave enough to swim around. Beautiful fish, and got along well with everyone. One of my favourite fish, but I lost him as he would not eat, and then got sick, so I only got to enjoy him for about 3 weeks. Poor guy. 

Quarantine seems to be necessary with this fish, to make sure he is eating properly and is disease free.


----------



## sig

You know what is the interesting?

I got fishes 3 times from SUM. around 8 fishes in total. 3 times, I was buying neon goby and all of them are dead next morning, despite all ather fishes are OK

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Will

Are you treating the coral beauty for ich? Methods; Copper, Formalin, Hyposalinity, increased temps?

Keep the coral beauty in near darkness, or only veru subtle lighting. This fish does not like intense lighting genereally.

I've found neon gobies, while they are great little parasite eating fish themselves, are very susceptible to ich and are fragile during transfer.


----------



## UnderTheSea

What are you feeding your tank?

Definitely consider treating the coral beauty before adding to your tank. We have had great success with these little angels over the years. Current one we have in our display has feasted on all our blue xenia though


----------



## caker_chris

UnderTheSea said:


> What are you feeding your tank?
> 
> Definitely consider treating the coral beauty before adding to your tank. We have had great success with these little angels over the years. Current one we have in our display has feasted on all our blue xenia though


What do you recommend treating them with? Copper?


----------



## sig

to tell true I am not sure that this is a ich. There are 3 other fishes with the angel in quarantine for one week already and none of them showing an signs of ich
They are: yellow wrasse, small blue tang and lawnmover goby.

I got yesterday Garlic addition and will feed a food soaked in this liquid.
I also got Kordon Ich attack, but did not use it yet

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

Will Hayward said:


> Are you treating the coral beauty for ich? Methods; Copper, Formalin, Hyposalinity, increased temps?
> 
> Keep the coral beauty in near darkness, or only veru subtle lighting. This fish does not like intense lighting genereally.
> 
> I've found neon gobies, while they are great little parasite eating fish themselves, are very susceptible to ich and are fragile during transfer.


No neon gobies anymore. I am also not sure that i will get more fishes. This is a big headache for me to have quarantine

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## conix67

Here's what I can add

- Coral Beauty is a nice fish to have, but as others mentioned, proceed with caution. Mine's a little over a year old but never caused trouble. 
- Don't expect to pick up ick free fish from any LFS, unless they were QT'd in isolation long enough (4+ weeks)
- QT'ing is the most difficult part of reefing. Most people do not have equipment, time and patience to go through this process. If you can't follow this, don't expect miracles.
- Ick will not show signs of the obvious symptom on all fishes
- Treat Ick in QT with either copper or hyposalinity treatment


----------



## sig

Looks like Kordon Ich does not include copper. What should I buy?

Specifications
Contains formaldehyde (11.52% formalin) U.S. P. grade 4.26% and premium quality aquaculture-grade zinc-free chloride salt of malachite green 0.038%. The ingredients meet United States Pharmacopoeia science-based quality standards for health care. The U.S. P. is the official public standards-setting authority for all prescriptions and over-the-counter medicines and other healthcare products.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Tigercga

sig said:


> You know what is the interesting?
> 
> I got fishes 3 times from SUM. around 8 fishes in total. 3 times, I was buying neon goby and all of them are dead next morning, despite all ather fishes are OK


Do u mean all 8 fishes died or some of them still alive?


----------



## sig

Tigercga said:


> Do u mean all 8 fishes died or some of them still alive?


all survive, just neon goby did not

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kweli

Please consider that there are freshwater ICH and marine ICH.

Ensure your "ich" treatment is for saltwater.

The temp increase (that apparently works in freshwater) does not work in saltwater.

I use hyposalinty myself.


----------



## sig

I know it, but for now it just good food

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S

The pygmy angels seem to get ich a lot more - not entirely sure, but I'm assuming that they likely don't transport/ship well, and overall their immune system is effected by stress more.

If he is eating, I wouldn't treat the tank with anything yet. Give him four weeks to recover. If he is eating, a lot of times he will be fine in a stress free environment.

My suggestion, if you do medicate, is to never use copper-based medications if you can avoid it as it can permanently damage their immune systems.


----------



## Yoga_fish

Had the same thing from SUM about 2 months ago. My fault did not quarantine the coral beauty developed ICH, 2 weeks later lost 8 fish.

Beautiful fish though.


----------



## Tigercga

I bought my coral beauty from Reef Aquarium (five minutes drive from SUM) four months ago and I did not quarantee. NO ich so far.

Quarantee is important, but I can not afford to have two tanks in my house.


----------



## 50seven

Tigercga said:


> I bought my coral beauty from Reef Aquarium (five minutes drive from SUM) four months ago and I did not quarantee.


Where's that? Did I miss something???


----------



## Tigercga

It is behind First Markham Place (Woodbine and Hwy 7). The only thing I don't like this place is they do not open Sunday, but the store is very clean. I asked him to show me feeding his fish before I bought it. He fed it with brine shrimp. I am lucky the fish eats flakes in my tank since I took him home. My coral beauty also does not nip at corals and feather duster that I worried before I bought it, but I knew I would have to take the risk.

I personally like his customer service.

http://www.reefquarium.com/


----------



## marblerye

Last year I picked up a firefish from SUM but stupid me didn't quarantine it and it ended up getting ich and spread it to my clown. Managed to fight it off with high quality diet dipped in garlic guard plus ran a UV sterilizer for added safety. Firefish died but I think it was the ich plus some bullying but my tank hasn't had ich since, so the diet definitely worked wonders.

I bought a flame angelfish and a few other angels for other people from a store downtown called ReefManiac back in the summer and I must say VERY high quality stuff. My flame angel was from Christmas island and the coloring is very bright red with beautiful flaring blues. I quarantined my angel when I got it home but the ones I got for other people (lemonpeel and a blue koran) they didn't bother quarantining and had no ich whatsoever. I had a talk with the owner and he has a designated quarantine tank for new arrivals which he doesn't recommend to buy from until he's had them in there for at least 2 weeks. I know it isn't 100% ich or other disease proof but it's SOMETHING and i'd rather something than nothing. Definitely recommend ReefManiac if you can make it down there, as Mario is a really nice guy to deal with. Also owns a video game store too!


----------

